

Steve Jobs portraying Franklin Delano Roosevelt - '1984' Macintosh TV commercial - bluelandline
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/80448

======
pirateking
Cheesy but entertaining in that magical 80s way. The last line really stood
out to me though:

"For... [Apple] have on their side, the most powerful weapon on Earth, an
idea, whose time has come."

A simple statement that describes the launch of the Mac, iPod, iPhone, and
iPad. Similar products existed before all the above were launched, it just
wasn't time for them. Apple nailed the timing just as much as the execution of
the product and marketing.

Gets me thinking about what ideas are just now ready to truly hatch in 2012.

